# Konad French Tips



## moriesnailart (Jan 8, 2011)

Does anyone has suggestions or tips on how to place the French tips stamps from Konad in your nails?

I've been trying with some of the designs but I'm never able to place them straight on my nail, they are always uneven.

Maybe my nails are too short but still, if you had the same problem and figured out a way to get them straight share it with us!


----------



## Diava (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi hon, first time I tried the french plates with konad they always resulted uneven, it did take a while to perfect, and its one of those things that once you get the hang its a lot easier, here's a few tips, I hope it helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


firstly I line up my nail on the actual plate, and roll the nail along the design to see how much of the french plate is left, once my nail edge touches the design
I estimate how much this is, e.g. 2mm
Then I apply the special polish onto the plate, scrape and pick up with the stamper
Now for example say i was doing my little nail, I know the I need to take off about 2mm from each edge of the design, so I line up the stamper firstly so the middle of the design matches with the middle of my nail, then roll it so 2mm of the design is away from my nail edge (this is kinda hard to describe lol) but basically it mean I start the stamping process at the edge but make sure the design is overlapping my nail by 2mm from the edge, i.e. that part of the design wont be on the nail.
then i roll the stamp trying to keep the design straight, and fingers crossed it lines up well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> if not, I always have a cotton bud with a little nail polish remover on standby  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

it definitely takes a while to get the hand of French Mancure Konading, but after some practice I have to admit I absolutely love it, heres a few of my succesful manis  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />









one of my first attempts so far from perfect lol, but from a distance you really dont notice if its a little uneven

sometimes its actually fun to make the tip image wonky, or at angle (As long as its the same on each nail) can actually give a funky effect  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> like this:





hope this helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> give me a shout if you have any more questions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Diava

X


----------



## moriesnailart (Jan 10, 2011)

Thank you so much for all your tips, I'm going to try my Konad french tips today for sure. Wish me luck!

I love your designs, they look perfect to me. If I can stamp my konad as good as you did on those pictures I'll be thrilled.


----------



## Diava (Jan 10, 2011)

no worries hon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> really hope they help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I'm glad you liked the designs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I look forward to seeing some piccies of your konading  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> woooo good luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ahh making me wanna get the konad stuff out too now lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Diava

X


----------

